
UK promises to use new law to seize “unexplained” assets over $70,000 - georgecmu
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-corruption/uk-promises-to-crack-down-on-assets-of-corrupt-oligarchs-the-times-idUSKBN1FN0AE
======
georgecmu
From the article:

 _Security minister Ben Wallace told The Times that the government would use
powers regarding unexplained wealth to freeze and recover property if
individuals cannot explain how they acquired assets over 50,000 pounds
($70,000).

“When we get to you we will come for you, for your assets and we will make the
environment that you live in difficult,” Wallace said._

